# Darkglass B3K vs. B7K



## Altar (Dec 27, 2014)

Am I right in thinking that a B7K does essentially the same thing as a B3K with an EQ in front?

Thanks!


----------



## iron blast (Dec 28, 2014)

B7k is a preamp with eq and a parallel out so you can have clean lows and distorted highs b3k is just a bass overdrive pedal


----------



## Winspear (Dec 28, 2014)

Yep. The EQ is fantastic mind - the frequencies are set in wonderful places (listed on the website)


----------



## Radau (Dec 28, 2014)

If you can afford it, definitely go with the B7K. You won't regret it!


----------



## isispelican (Dec 28, 2014)

If you're playing through an amp and have a tight budget go with the b3k, if you're going direct then b7k is a better choice.


----------



## Altar (Dec 29, 2014)

Cool. Thanks all!


----------



## eyeswide (Dec 29, 2014)

I also recommend the B7K. You can really simplify your rig with that pedal, as it's just so good at what it does.


----------



## cGoEcYk (Dec 30, 2014)

B7 is great with the additional EQ controls. Sometimes I run it straight to a power amp and it rocks, no complaints. The frequencies are something like- Bass 100Hz, Low Mid 1k, Upper Mid 2.7K, Treble 5K. I was surprised at the 1K since I usually think of low mids on bass as being more like 150-250Hz. 

I really like using my B7K in front (around 50% blend) and my Sansamp in the FX loop (50% blend) with lots of mids/low mids dialed on my head.


----------

